# 13" Macbook Pro retina



## br6ppc (Sep 1, 2014)

Got an early Birthday Present today. My old Gateway laptop was due for replacement since XP is no longer supported. I went for broke and got a new Macbook Pro 13" retina display. I had it up and running in no time flat. 15 minutes and I had email setup, my favorite desktop background and everything transferred over. So far, I love it. I don't miss the 15" screen and definitely love the lightweight compared to the old Gateway.

It just amazes me how much more advanced and user friendly the computers are now. I used to dread getting a new computer and having to set up email accounts, preferences, etc. Now, setting up a new computer is a snap. I have come full circle with this new Macbook. The first computer I really used for working was a Macintosh IIE in 1984. Man, how have things progressed.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Sep 1, 2014)

Nice. Yes, computers are far easier to set-up than they used to be.


----------



## Dub (Sep 10, 2014)

Well done.


I've been loving my MacBookAir this past year.


----------

